# Let’s swing back to the 50s.



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2019)

A trailer park in the 50s, in Florida.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2019)

Not to smart...yeah, I did it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2019)

Downtown shoppers.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66830 Not to smart...yeah, I did it.


Yeah, I did it for years, and bunking on the back of buses and cars too... Them good ol'days

Here is the 50's bathing suits...


----------



## johndoe (Jun 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66830 Not to smart...yeah, I did it.


OMG! Riding a bike with no helmet! Bad parenting back then.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2019)

I know it was harder in those days, but things seemed simpler and better family gatherings...


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 25, 2019)

good memories, to bad time travel is not possible


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2019)

Remember this vaccination?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jun 25, 2019)

The Kwik Chek in Clearwater Florida where we used to grocery shop had a set up similar to this one. Except that the "colored" fountain was set lower on the wall. I remember that because I was just a little kid at the time and I once got a drink from the colored one because it was lower and I could reach it better. But I got balled out by my mother for doing that. I also remember that the water from the "colored" fountain was warm. Not nice and cold like the water from the "white" one.   





Yeah, not everything about the 50's was great. At least not for some.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2019)

Trade said:


> Yeah, not everything about the 50's was great. At least not for some.



Elvis waiting for his breakfast at a segregated lunch counter 1956.

No counter service for the lady waiting, take out only.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2019)

Ummhmm. Some need to be reminded that in the 1950s-60s not all Americans lived like Ozzie & Harriet and Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

And sometimes we need to be reminded of the happy times...
...like the Saturday morning matinees


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing at plantation worker Uncle Remus and Brer Rabbit doesn't erase the ugliness of racism.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

"Happy times"?  For some......


----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2019)

[/QUOTE]

Yep. That picture reminds me of the three theaters (The Ritz, The Capitol, and The Carib) that were in Clearwater, Florida when I was a kid in the 1950's. No blacks allowed.


----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Laughing at plantation worker Uncle Remus and Brer Rabbit doesn't erase the ugliness of racism.




Aw, c'mon applecruncher. Doncha know it's rude to piss on us white people's nostalgia trip?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

@  Trade

Yeah, safe bet that theatre in the picture was segregated.

Trade, you beat me to the punch.   :laugh:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2019)

1956 Publix grocery store promotion showcasing the wide aisles in their modern new markets.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Laughing at plantation worker Uncle Remus and Brer Rabbit doesn't erase the ugliness of racism.




 I prefer my own people .... I do not see that as ugly.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2019)

rgp said:


> I prefer my own people .... I do not see that as ugly.



As long as your preferences don't extend to public accommodations, who cares?  People who don't prefer grumpy old men are sure to avoid you.  I do not see that as ugly.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Laughing at plantation worker Uncle Remus and Brer Rabbit doesn't erase the ugliness of racism....Yeah, safe bet that theater in the picture was segregated


Can't I just post Uncle Remus singing a happy song and the children in the theater enjoying it without me being accused of trying to erase racism??? 

I wasn't. I was trying to bring a little joy into a "Let's Swing Into the 50's" Thread. 

I didn't choose Uncle Remus for his skin color...Google and I chose it because it's a good song and children's quality entertainment.

The photo of the children is on my fridge because my sister gave it to me for my birthday this past April. She said it reminded her of how we always laugh together. It's very meaningful to me and had no political agenda attached whatsoever. Then I googled "'Saturday matinee movies" to go show something the children were so happy to be watching and Uncle Remus showed up singing Zippitydoodah. I love his happy song and posted it.

That's why some people still only see black and white. Some people won't see it any other way. Let go of color. Yes, it was horrible in the past for the blacks but it was horrible for the Indians in the past too. It was horrible for the whites in the past.I'm not erasing history...I'm choosing to dwell on the positives and move forward. We elected a black President etc etc. That's moving forward.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

When I googled Saturday matinee movies I got 
The Secret life of Pets
Aladdin

No way would Song of the South ever pop up ...never.

Picture on the fridge? That one?  :lofl:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2019)

I remember seeing the movie "Love Me Tender" in the movie theater in 1956 when I was eight years old in Hawaii by myself. We could do things like that back then. My next favorite to see in the theater by myself was "Tarantella". Those were the good old days.


----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2019)

The Brooklyn Dodgers. 

I remember listening to this game on the radio. I remember the way the crowd roared and rthe announcer went crazy when Sandy Ambrose made that catch. And now, thanks to youtube, I finally got to see it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> When I googled Saturday matinee movies I got The Secret life of Pets, Aladdin. No way would Song of the South ever pop up ...never. Picture on the fridge? That one?  :lofl:


*applecruncher, *I can't believe you're calling me a Liar and ROTFL. You're a mean person. Here's my proof that pic of the children in the theater I posted is on my fridge. The proof is not for you because you don't deserve my energy. But it's for my friends here that read your mean spirited accusations. And btw, you didn't google "1950's children's saturday morning matinee movies". Plus, what google shows me may well be different than what it shows you.


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2019)

Pepper said:


> As long as your preferences don't extend to public accommodations, who cares?  People who don't prefer grumpy old men are sure to avoid you.  I do not see that as ugly.




 I never mentioned any accommodations.......

And I never even hinted to any sort of name calling.......


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

Please, the OP is about the 50's, not racism.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

Lara, 

The fact that you have the picture or your sister sent you the picture is beside the point.  You just aren't getting it. So be it.

Since I don't deserve your energy then stop quoting and talking to me. You can also stop reading me by using the ignore command.

And....suggest you be careful about the personal attacks.  :whome:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2019)

Jumping to conclusions is not a good thing. I don't think that Lara is racist. I believe about the picture of the kids in the theater on her refrigerator.  Doesn't mean I'm not insensitive to racism. 

There's been a rumor in my Viennese family forever that my Japanese dad is not my biological dad. I don't look Japanese but look 99% like my European mother. But I'm also 99% sure I am half Japanese. I sent in my 23andME kit a couple of days ago. I just hope I was able to produce enough spit so be able for them to use the sample to create my profile. I am really excited to see the result. It will take weeks, though.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

There is NO WAY Lara is a racist. 
It was innocent fun picture ,  turned ugly


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> There is NO WAY Lara is a racist.
> It was innocent fun picture ,  turned ugly



Agree, and inserting resentment is becoming a bore.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you Olivia, Keesha, and RadishRose for your support. 
You gals know me well and I respect the way you look for the best in others.
I'm sorry it took time way from the topic. It's a fun thread topic Pappy 

Olivia, keep us updated on the DNA profile results. I'm excited for you!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Agree, and inserting resentment is becoming a bore.



This isn't a poll.

The OP is about the 50s. Your words.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

Pappy said:


> A trailer park in the 50s, in Florida.



I especially like this colorized postcard Pappy!

Keesha, those are all such classy Hollywood women!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks Lara. They are classy ladies. 
Goodnight ! fftobed:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Jun 27, 2019)

Growing up in the ‘50’s was the best of times.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 27, 2019)

The smell of the Helm's bakery truck.  He would blow his two toned whistle as he drove through the neighborhood and we would run out to meet him.  The cream puffs were to die for.







Don


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2019)

The excitement of getting our first TV set. We were memorized by it. All two channels.


----------



## rgp (Jun 27, 2019)

We had allot of home delivery that went away ....... & I forgot all about.

 Milk, eggs, bakery, + the doughnut man on Saturday , the Good fellow Ice cream man......Some how 'we' just let it go away. Remember the Fuller-Brush guy ? and the Encyclopedia Britannica guy ? Who was the guy selling plastic slip covers for the couch ? I always hoped mom could never afford them....which she never could....a friend's mom put them on.....we hated them.....LOL!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jun 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Please, the OP is about the 50's, not racism.



I apologize. It won't happen again. I got my mind right Boss. 

<font size="4">


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh, jeeze :sentimental:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2019)

Trade said:


> I apologize. It won't happen again. I got my mind right Boss.
> 
> <font size="4">



Heh.  Porch Party cohesion. :laugh:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2019)

I totally agree.





oldman said:


> Growing up in the ‘50’s was the best of times.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2019)

Great pics, Mike. 
Cash register reminds me of my days as a teenage "check out girl".


----------



## RubyK (Jun 28, 2019)

http://[url=https://postimages.org/][img]https://i.postimg.cc/J7pZHztC/1950-Studebaker.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Great pics, Mike.
> Cash register reminds me of my days as a teenage "check out girl".



I ran the same register in the grocery store. Punch in price, hit the long bar on the right. For produce it was the green button, meat, red button. Got quite efficient on this register.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 28, 2019)

1950s kitchen of the future.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I remember seeing the movie "Love Me Tender" in the movie theater in 1956 when I was eight years old in Hawaii by myself. We could do things like that back then. My next favorite to see in the theater by myself was "Tarantella". Those were the good old days.



A boy took me to see Love me Tender when I was only 11 or 12. When Elvis died in the movie I cried my eyes out. I also pinched the boys arm so hard. I remember everything but the poor boy that took me to the movie.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 14, 2019)

I have great memories from the 50's. Horrible things were going on, then, as now, but there was no internet to keep us informed of every atrocity committed, everyday. Yeah, nobody forces us to read these things, but our species is naturally curious. It's hard to resist taking it all in. 

I'd go back to the 50's, in a heartbeat, if I could retain my present knowledge base. I would hug my mom, dad and sister, something I can never do, again, time travel notwithstanding.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2019)

I lived in Philadelphia and going to see the Mummers Parade every year with my friends was wonderful


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2019)

Daytona Beach in the 50s.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2019)

Trade said:


>



Geez, I remember that one, too!  I liked it.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Daytona Beach in the 50s.
> 
> View attachment 73073


If any more kids got on there, they'd flatten the entire car!!!  lol


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

applecruncher said:


>



*This really brought back wonderful memories to me. I lived in Philadelphia where Bandstand started. Catholic girls weren't allowed to wear their school uniforms on the show,so they wore sweaters over them. My older sister got on one time because we had a friend and he was a regular on the show. Bobby Rydell,Fabian and Frankie Avalon all lived in my neighborhood and Bobby Rydell even married a girl from my sisters class in school. I watched it everyday and when friends were at my house we all danced. I loved that show.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2019)

I remember holding one of these between my teeth to give my tongue a break from the heat!

Today they probably come with a safety warning.


----------



## rgp (Aug 19, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Daytona Beach in the 50s.
> 
> View attachment 73073





 Not to be picky but.........It says "Daytona Beach in the 50s.".......That's a 1960 [or later] 61,62,63, Ford Falcon wagon


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Soda Fountain/Malt Shop


----------



## rgp (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Soda Fountain/Malt Shop




 Must be rich kids .... I could only afford one "float" and two straws .........


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2019)

*My favorite show from the early 50's was Howdy Doody and I always pretended to be Princess Summer Fall Winter Spring.

 *


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 11, 2019)

If you went back to the 50's and told them what everyday life was like in 2019 they would burn you at the stake for being a witch.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2019)

For some reason, I always found Howdy Doody creepy,


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Yeah, I did it for years, and bunking on the back of buses and cars too... Them good ol'days
> 
> Here is the 50's bathing suits...



That looks so much nicer than some of the sights you see these days. People have lost their self-respect.


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, I always found Howdy Doody creepy,




And i always thought men, that play with puppets were creepy.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


 
Loved doing the Stroll in a local club in yhe mid 90's.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 24, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, I always found Howdy Doody creepy,


I was scared of marionettes, into my teens. The reason:

One night, on TV, I watched a scary show that involved marionettes being used by a serial killer, who placed them in homes of people he planned to kill. After the killing, he would reenact it, using the marionettes. This show scared me so much that I couldn't watch its conclusion, even though I was up way past my bedtime, watching" adult TV, " with my mom and sister


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 27, 2019)

As much as some would like to forget, the 1950s were plagued by an overtly racist ideology.  It's hard to keep that kind of hatred out of  TV, movies and our lives. It was what it was. We can't change the past.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 27, 2019)

I was 14 when the 50s turned into the the 1960s. There were a lot of things about the 1950s that bring back warm memories. We tend to remember the good times and downplay the bad. The 50s had both. If you were a kid, like me, it was school and the kids on your street that mattered to you. Life seemed good, with "new and improved" the motto of the 50s.  But with all the nastalgia of the 50s, I do remember seeing  on TV police with big dogs attacking Blacks. I didn't understand why.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

@fuzzybuddy 

Yes, a few members in this thread want to sweep all that under the rug because racism didn't negatively affect THEM and their nice, happy lives. They'll most likely ask for your posts and mine to be deleted.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 27, 2019)

Well apple....When we were in High School around 1961 0r 1964....Nothing was swept under the rug...I don't know where you live but our
School had diversity...I never had trouble with Black Girls or Black Boys....In fact, my very good friend  was Black ....

The only time it got bad when some would come from "Other Towns" and try to mess with our town...My boyfriend at the time (he is my husband now) worked in a Jewlery store after school.... The store was in mostly the Black area....When the wrong crowd came to town
The Black Women were scared....They didn't want what was going on with the disrupters ruining our town....One day they hid in the Jewlery
store where my husband worked...He locked the doors...The disrupters were throwing stones at the store....  Cops took some to jail....
But most of them scattered …..That was the only disruption in our town in the 60's....

I don't know where you lived in the USA....But our High School had Black Teacher's and White Teacher's....I don't know if anything went on after
I graduated....The same High School is still standing.... is very diversified....My cousin's daughter is a teacher in the High School(She is White)
She is still standing...…...


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 27, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @fuzzybuddy
> 
> Yes, a few members in this thread want to sweep all that under the rug because racism didn't negatively affect THEM and their nice, happy lives. They'll most likely ask for your posts and mine to be deleted.



Would you ban all pleasant memories because there were also bad things going on at the time?  That seems a bit harsh.  We all know that people of color were discriminated against then, and to some extent still are.  I don't see anyone trying to sweep it under the carpet, let alone trying to get your posts deleted.

Racism is evil and we should fight it.  But, there's nothing we can do to change the past.

Don


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> As much as some would like to forget, the 1950s were plagued by an overtly racist ideology.  It's hard to keep that kind of hatred out of  TV, movies and our lives. It was what it was. We can't change the past.


I guess I was living in la la land because I don’t remember anything like that, but then we didn’t have a TV and didn’t go to the shows very much., lucky I guess! going back n reading other posts I still didn’t see it where I lived I lived in a pretty big city, I also had a black friend we were best friends all thru school in fact most of our life until she passed away.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

@Grampa Don 

I have no idea what you're talking about.
I said nothing about "banning" ANYTHING.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

@peppermint 

Thread is about the 1950s.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I guess I was living in la la land because I don’t remember anything like that, but then we didn’t have a TV and didn’t go to the shows very much., lucky I guess!



Not understanting what you find so amusing. One didn't need to see a TV show or movie to know about racism.

I'm reminded of Ronald Reagan saying "I didn't realize this country ever had a racial problem."


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Not understanting what you find so amusing. One didn't need to see a TV show or movie to know about racism.
> 
> I'm reminded of Ronald Reagan saying "I didn't realize this country ever had a racial problem."


I’m smiling because I was never  racists because I wasn’t brought up to be!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah. Well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Remember this vaccination?
> 
> View attachment 66862


Ouch!


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 27, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Grampa Don
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> I said nothing about "banning" ANYTHING.


Sorry if I misunderstood you, but you seem to be upset because some of us are sharing fond memories of the 50's.  What would you have us do? The fact is, we do have some fond memories in spite of the inequities of the past.

Don


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2019)

*I guess I was very lucky in the 50's. I came from a family where race didn't matter. I had friends of different races, and my Dad had many friends of different races. I do remember though that in my neighborhood the Irish and Italian's didn't get along so well. Some neighbors didn't talk to one another because they didn't care for the other nationality. Even in the 60's when I was dating an Irish guy since I was Italian things weren't easy, but not as bad as what  the Black People had to endure.*


----------



## peppermint (Dec 27, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @peppermint
> 
> Thread is about the 1950s.


  Yes, I lived in the fifties up to 2019  …..  So you are my teacher now!!!!!!!!I don't know who you are...But I thought this was a
friendly place....  
I'll not ever touch your post....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2019)

*This thread reminded me of 3 guys that lived in my neighborhood
*


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 28, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *This thread reminded me of 3 guys that lived in my neighborhood
> View attachment 85972*
> 
> View attachment 85973
> View attachment 85974


Lucky you, they were all great singers!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Lucky you, they were all great singers!




*Not only where they great singers they were also really nice guys. Bobby Rydell married a girl my sister went to high school with,Fabian was very nice and my husband knew Frankie Avalon's manager and my husband and my daughter even had lunch with Frankie.*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2019)

Did this a few times going to the drive in:


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @fuzzybuddy
> 
> Yes, a few members in this thread want to sweep all that under the rug because racism didn't negatively affect THEM and their nice, happy lives. They'll most likely ask for your posts and mine to be deleted.


I'm English and white, but spent much of my childhood in the Middle East where we were subjected to abuse from the locals...but of course, the term 'racism' wasn't around then. We accepted the fact that we were living in their country and they weren't happy about it. Understandable! Many people these days only see things from one side and don't consider the wider picture.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2019)

Remember these?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2019)

Not such a good thing about the 50s. A fellow classmate had polio. Our parents were scared to death.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Jan 1, 2020)

* We didn't have this 'Green thing' back in my earlier days*

Checking out at the store, the young cashier suggested to the much older lady that she should bring her own grocery bags, because plastic bags are not good for the environment.

The woman apologized to the young girl and explained, "We didn't have this 'green thing' back in my earlier days."

The young clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment for future 
generations."

The older lady said that she was right -- our generation didn't have the "green thing" in its day. The older lady went on to explain:
Back then, we returned milk bottles, soda bottles and beer bottles to the store. The store sent them back to the plant to be washed and sterilized and refilled, so it could use the same bottles over and over. So they really were recycled. But we didn't have the "green thing" back in our day.

Grocery stores bagged our groceries in brown paper bags that we reused for numerous things, Halloween masks, popcorn bags, around the house and luggage too. Most memorable besides household garbage bags was the use of brown paper bags as book covers for our school books. This was to ensure that public property (the books provided for our use by the school) was not defaced by our scribbling's. Then we were able to personalize our books on the brown paper bags. But, too bad we didn't do the "green thing" back then.

We walked up stairs because we didn't have an escalator in every store and office building. We walked to the grocery store and didn't climb into a 300-horsepower machine every time we had to go two blocks.

But she was right. We didn't have the "green thing" in our day.

Back then we washed the baby's diapers because we didn't have the throw away kind. We dried clothes on a line, not in an energy-gobbling machine burning up 220volts. Wind and solar power really did dry our clothes back in our early days. Kids got hand-me-down clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing.

But that young lady is right; we didn't have the "green thing" back in our day.

Back then we had one TV, or radio, in the house -- not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a handkerchief(remember them?), not a screen the size of the state of Montana . In the kitchen we blended and stirred by hand because we didn't have electric machines to do everything for us. When we packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, we used wadded up old newspapers to cushion it, not Styrofoam or plastic bubble wrap. Back then, we didn't fire up an engine and burn gasoline just to cut the lawn. We used a push mower that ran on human power. We exercised by working so we didn't need to go to a health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity.

But she's right; we didn't have the "green thing" back then.

We drank from a fountain when we were thirsty instead of using a cup or a plastic bottle every time we had a drink of water. We refilled writing pens with ink instead of buying a new pen, and we replaced the razor blade in a razor instead of throwing away the whole razor just because the blade got dull.

But we didn't have the "green thing" back then.

Back then, people took the streetcar or a bus and kids rode their bikes to school or walked instead of turning their moms into a 
24-hour taxi service in the family's $45,000 SUV or van, which cost what a whole house did before the "green thing." We had one 
electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And we didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 23,000 miles out in space in order to find the nearest burger joint.

But isn't it sad the current generation laments how wasteful we older folks were just because we didn't have the "green thing" back then?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2020)

1957 on Broadway; Carol Lawrence as 'Maria'


----------



## peppermint (Jan 1, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 86477


Yes I do....There is still a shoe repair shop in our old town...My cousin was telling me about it...People still get shoe's fixed...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2020)

*My favorite place to go when I was a teenager was the Ice Cream shop. Every table had their own small juke box chart. My boyfriend played the same song every time we were there. It was "I've got a Funny Little feeling."




*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2020)

A matinee at the movies:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

1952


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


>



*Oh Applecruncher,you brought back so many good memories to me when I saw your post. Bandstand was filmed in the middle 50's in Philadelphia where I lived. I watched the show everyday and my sister and I would dance to most of the songs. Since we were in Catholic school we weren't allowed to ever go on the show wearing our school uniforms. Some girls did go but had to wear sweaters to cover their school patch on the uniform. As soon as I turned 13yrs old I started going to dances every Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights. The Saturday night dance was at an all Boys High School. The Priest would not allow us to do the Twist. So when we wanted to a crowd would circle around the ones that wanted to do the twist,so the Priest couldn't see them. Oh they were fun times.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2020)

@Sassycakes

Yes, that clip of couples dancing to The Big Beat by Fats  Domino is a classic. 

I used to practice the Twist with friends. Some older folks considered it scandalous!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @Sassycakes
> 
> Yes, that clip of couples dancing to The Big Beat by Fats  Domino is a classic.
> 
> I used to practice the Twist with friends. Some older folks considered it scandalous!




*I started dating my husband when I was 15yrs old. He really didn't like to do the fast dances so He said it was ok to dance the fast dances with his Buddies,But no slow dances. I could only dance them with him. When the Pony came out he decided that was one fast song I couldn't dance with his buddies because they got to close to me.LOL *


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I started dating my husband when I was 15yrs old. He really didn't like to do the fast dances so He said it was ok to dance the fast dances with his Buddies,But no slow dances. I could only dance them with him. When the Pony came out he decided that was one fast song I couldn't dance with his buddies because they got to close to me.LOL *



I remember those slow dances. Kids had parties in their basements. One person would be the "lookout" in case a parent or chaperone checked to see if we turned the light down low or OFF! Hormones were raging.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 15, 2020)

trade, rgp and applecruncher, don't seem to have a problem with the reality of the way things were. 

Trade "I got my mind right boss."    

Dodgers: Walter Alston put Sandy  A. in left field as he was a lefthander, Yogi Berra a pull hitter, pulled ball to right field. turn out Sandy saved game.
Sea Hunt, after 3 programs you were never going to see an thing new, but in it's day it was okay


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 16, 2020)

I was born in January 1950. My home island was recovering from the German occupation during WW2, apparently 13 Germans lived in our house. We had a large attic, which hadn't been emptied for about 100 years, my sisters and I were forbidden to go in there, so naturally that was an open invitation to me. I found a green pineapple shaped object and took it outside. I kicked it around on our lawn like a football, when my parents discovered what I was doing I got the thrashing of my life, it was a live grenade!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 25, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @fuzzybuddy
> 
> Yes, a few members in this thread want to sweep all that under the rug because racism didn't negatively affect THEM and their nice, happy lives. They'll most likely ask for your posts and mine to be deleted.



In the 50s, I wasn't aware of the bias against whole demographic groups.  My parents undoubtedly were but were more concerned with making ends meet and advancing from "upper lower class" (dad's description of our circumstance.)

I was focused on their directive to do well in school and to have fun.

Now I am aware of the bias that existed.  I mean, we've been reminded of it ad nauseum from 1961 or so.


----------



## charry (Jan 25, 2020)

Trade said:


> The Kwik Chek in Clearwater Florida where we used to grocery shop had a set up similar to this one. Except that the "colored" fountain was set lower on the wall. I remember that because I was just a little kid at the time and I once got a drink from the colored one because it was lower and I could reach it better. But I got balled out by my mother for doing that. I also remember that the water from the "colored" fountain was warm. Not nice and cold like the water from the "white" one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats a white school ....?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2020)

Back in the 50s, we had gas wars.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Jan 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


I had one of those skirts....Jitterbug was the dance at that time...I danced on the stage with a boy name George....In front of all the 9th graders..
At that time we went from Kindergarten through 9th grade, then went to the local High School for 3 years....That's when I met my husband..♥


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Back in the 50s, we had gas wars.
> 
> View attachment 89032



WOW!  That's a shock.  First time I saw gas lines was late 1973 with that OPEC crisis.  At least that's the way it was in Baltimore.  Lasted into 1974 and then eased off.  Came back again in 1979 but nothing since then.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 25, 2020)

This is before my time because I was born in 1960.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 29, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> WOW!  That's a shock.  First time I saw gas lines was late 1973 with that OPEC crisis.  At least that's the way it was in Baltimore.  Lasted into 1974 and then eased off.  Came back again in 1979 but nothing since then.



Gas wars are not the same thing as a gas line, like we had in the 1970’s.  Those were because of a supposed shortage of gas, and it was almost like being rationed (which happened during the war years). 
A gas war was when several stations started lowering their gas prices to get the most business. Every day, they would check to see what the competition was selling gas for, and then drop their price by a penny. 

Gas was actually only around 27 cents a gallon back then,anyway; but with the gas wars, eventually some stations were selling gas for around 16 cents a gallon. 
No one would have ever believed that gas would some day cost almost $1.00 a gallon if someone had told us that.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Gas wars are not the same thing as a gas line, like we had in the 1970’s.  Those were because of a supposed shortage of gas, and it was almost like being rationed (which happened during the war years).
> A gas war was when several stations started lowering their gas prices to get the most business.



Oh OK, I see the distinction.  I was around in the 50s but for some reason don't remember gas wars in my city.

Started driving in 1963.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2020)




----------

